# The Osmonds TV Show...



## NickT (Oct 3, 2000)

There is something like a "Osmonds Behind the Scenes" tv show coming up either this week or next.Marie Osmond suffers from depression.Donny Osmond suffers from panic anxiety disorder.Alan(?) suffers from MS.Odd how this condition manifests itself in different people in different ways.The Osmond's are of the Mormon faith. I have a deep respect for people who live the Mormon lifestyle, no smoking, no drinking, no drugs, I think even carbonated beverages are forbidden.Would it be a leap of faith, to think that "lifestyle" has nothing to do with contracting this darn thing.Thoughts? Opinions?


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2001)

Nick, thanks for telling us about that. If you find out when it is on, let us know, okay? I just love that family. I knew Marie and Donnie had a problem, but I didn't know about Alan. Thanks for the info. Lynne


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Nick,Thanks for the info. I heard about Marie and Donnie, too, but not Alan. I'll have to check the T.V. listings and see if I can find out when it's on.Thanks!KarenP.S. Just wanted to let you know I have read your other posts, I just didn't comment. Felt the bases were covered. You are a "whiz" for finding all this info for us. I'm sure I can speak for all of us and say that we are most certainly grateful!! Some of the info seems "over my head", but I'm sure after a few more rereadings, I'll be able to put a little more of it into this brain of mine.


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Yes Nik--i had heard that.Also dont forget that the 2 oldest boys are deaf and have other problems.Debbie


----------



## NickT (Oct 3, 2000)

It's "Inside the Osmonds", air date February 5, on your local ABC affiliate.Karen, thank-you for your kind words. I must admit that I don't understand everything I post either, but I can only hope that I might jog or otherwise motivate some researcher who might just happen upon this forum.Please feel free to ask me to explain anything that I might post. I do welcome "civilized" debate. I just hate dealing with close minded people, who refuse to even consider possibilities.If lifestyle is not a factor, should we view the Osmonds in terms of genetics?Regards - NickT


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Nick, My thoughts, exactly! After what Debbie has added to the Osmond "study", I'd probably head in the direction of a gene or two mutating for some odd reason. A person wonders how these things happen. My youngest son was born with Hirschspring's Disease. (He's 26 now, and has a permanent ileostomy---all of his large intestine had to be removed). There is noone that we are aware of in our families down thru the ages, so then you ask yourself why it happened? Mayo Clinic Doctors explained that when the fetus is developing, the nerves start in the brain and travel down through the body, and the intestines is the last place for them to travel. And for some odd reason, some times there aren't enough nerves to go around. Genes--maybe. Mutation---maybe. There are studies going on, and about 10 years ago we were contacted to answer a "study questionaire, etc." I did that, but then received a letter about 6 months later stating that they were seeking families with more than one person affected by this in a family. They were seeking the hereditary link, I guess.Now I'm off on another subject again!!Karen


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2001)

I agree that genetics are involved. I believe my mother suffered from Fibro. My first cousin (maternal) has Lupus and Raynauds. I have been diagnosed with Fibro/CFS, Raynauds, IBS, migraines and although not diagnosed believe that I also have MPS. I also work with a lady who has 4-5 family members that suffer with fibro as she does.From reading your posts it seems many have had the same experience I have in getting this diagnosed. I have dealt with this for over ten years and it took 7 years to get the fibro/CFS diagnosed. Has this happened to the majority?Saundra


----------

